# Just a good training article - to share



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

I came across this via the Gundogforum....i thought it was worth sharing...

http://www.kninebirddog.com/leader-or-friend.html


Nate


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Being a Leader or a friend to your dog that can make the difference.

Not related at all but funny.
I was shopping with my daughter (she will be 20 this month) on Sunday. She was looking at some bracelets and said "We can get friendship bracelets." Before I thought about how rude it sounded I said "I'm not your friend."
She gave me a quick look and I said "Its true. I'm not your friend, I'm your mom. You have plenty of friends but only one mother."


----------

